# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχές Αποπροσωποποίησης & Αποπραγματοποίησης >  αποπραγματοποίηση όλε!

## anxious4ever

Οκ..μπήκα πια σε αυτοψτο mode..

Ας μαζευτουμε εδώ όλοι όσοι το νιώθουμε αυτό το φριχτό πράμα....εδώ κ μέρες μετα απο στρες το ξαναπαθα πάλε!δεν κρύβω οτι φοβάμαι κ έχω χεστει πανω μου...
Εσείς;;;

----------


## 66psy

το πιο μ@λακισμενο συναισθημα εβερ!
να παει να γΑμηθει πραγματικα...
δεν σ αφηνει να χαρεις τιποτα...

παλι καλα τουλαχιστον στην δικη μου περιπτωση ειναι παροδικο, αλλα και παλι μπορει να συμβει για λιγα λεπτα και να μου χαλασει οολη την διαθεση της ημεραας

----------


## betelgeuse

> το πιο μ@λακισμενο συναισθημα εβερ!
> να παει να γΑμηθει πραγματικα...
> δεν σ αφηνει να χαρεις τιποτα...
> 
> παλι καλα τουλαχιστον στην δικη μου περιπτωση ειναι παροδικο, αλλα και παλι μπορει να συμβει για λιγα λεπτα και να μου χαλασει οολη την διαθεση της ημεραας


Συμφωνω , το πιο γ...... εβερ. 
Εμενα μου διελυσε την ζωη τοτε , μαζι με αποπροσωποποιηση που κρατησε ενα χρονο.
Τωρα παει και ερχεται και δεν με ενοχλει τοσο.
Τοτε ομως ειχα αρχισει να σχεδιαζω την αυτοκτονια μου.

Υπομονη μπουμ, οπως ηρθε θα φυγει.

----------


## panagiwtis23

Και εγώ το παθαίνω αλλά κρατάει πάντα λίγα λεπτά και μέγιστο να χε κρατήσει 2-3 μέρες.
Όταν το παθαίνω για λίγα λεπτά είναι πολύ έντονο.
Δεν ξέρω ακριβώς δεν περιγράφεται κιόλας ακριβώς λες και δεν το ζω εγώ και δεν είμαι εγώ και δεν μπορώ να ελέγξω και εμένα.
Λες και το σώμα μου έχει μπει στον αυτόματο εγώ έχω βγει από αυτό και παρακολουθώ απο μακριάααα...

Απαίσιο συναίσθημα

----------


## ΣονγκΧουά

Τι σας συμβαίνει δλδ? Πώς νιώθετε? Είναι σαν να είστε μεσα σε βιντεο γκέημ, ότι δεν είναι αληθινός ο κόσμος?

----------


## betelgeuse

> Τι σας συμβαίνει δλδ? Πώς νιώθετε? Είναι σαν να είστε μεσα σε βιντεο γκέημ, ότι δεν είναι αληθινός ο κόσμος?


Καπως ετσι. Στην αποπραγματοποιηση νιωθεις το περιβαλλον ξενο , στην αποπροσωποποιηση νιωθεις τον εαυτο σου ξενο. Συνηθως συμβαινουν και τα δυο μαζι.
Πραγματικα , ειναι πολυ απαισιο συμπτωμα. Τοσο που ειλικρινα , δεν θα ηθελα να τυχει ουτε στον χειροτερο εχθρο μου.

----------


## panagiwtis23

Και να σου συμβαίνει και όταν είσαι έξω με παρέα και να νιώθεις πως δεν είσαι εσύ αυτός που λέει αυτά που λέει, να ακούς τον εαυτό σου να μιλάει λες και είναι ένα άτομο άλλο από εσένα και εσύ παρατηρητής...
Και για αυτό δεν υπάρχει και θεραπεία από όσο ξέρω...

----------


## betelgeuse

> Και να σου συμβαίνει και όταν είσαι έξω με παρέα και να νιώθεις πως δεν είσαι εσύ αυτός που λέει αυτά που λέει, να ακούς τον εαυτό σου να μιλάει λες και είναι ένα άτομο άλλο από εσένα και εσύ παρατηρητής...
> Και για αυτό δεν υπάρχει και θεραπεία από όσο ξέρω...


Και στην δουλεια , και στην σχολη και οταν περνας απεναντι τον δρομο .
Το χειροτερο δε , ειναι οταν δεν μπορεις να το κρυψεις και σε ρωτανε αν εισαι οκ , και απαντας "ναι μωρε απλα ζαλιστηκα λιγο".

----------


## anxious4ever

εχω πολυ στρες...παιδια πολυ στρες! χρειαζομαι βοηθεια! ξυπναω με σκεψεις κ τρεμω..εχασα παλι κιλα..εχω γινει πετσι κ κοκκαλο.
τι να κανω?λεφτα δεν εχω..το λαντοζ δεν το χω κοψει...πηρα γιατρο κ μου πε να συνεχισω..φαση ειναι θα περασει.
αλλα παιδια ΒΟΗΘΕΙΑ! φοβαμαι πολυ! βοηθεια! ψαχνω να βρω δημοσιο φορεα για ψυχοθεραπεια..θελω να πεθανω..δεν αντεχω αλλο πια.
ολα καλα ηταν..τα χα βαλει σε μια σειρα ..τωρα ξαναμαν τα ιδια..που σημαινει οτι απλα καλυψα το προβλημα.
θεε μου βοηθησε μου..δωσε μου δυναμη..να αντεξω κ αυτο το χτυπημα..

----------


## tg1

Ετσι ειναι αυτη η απαισια αισθηση!φοβος υπεραντιληψης του εαυτου σου και φοβος οταν ολα γυρω σου μοιαζουν παραξενα εξωπραγματικα και εχουν μια αισθηση οτι ειναι λαθος(κατι κακο)..
Κανε κουραγιο, εισαι σε εξαρση μετα απο το στρες,θα φυγει κ παλι

----------


## anxious4ever

αχ παναγιτσα μου να φυγει κ να μην ξαναρθει! στα ορη στα αγρια βουνα!

----------


## tg1

Θα φυγει κ παλι μην ανησυχεις,αλλωστε ειμαστε εμπειρες πλεον ετσι δεν ειναι?:)

----------


## tg1

http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/inde...own-existence/

----------


## anxious4ever

ναι το ειδα..οκ...πολλοι το παθαινουμε..εγω το παθαινω απο 25 χρονων.μολις στρεσαριστω κ φτασει στα κοκκινα το στρες τοτε κανω αποπραγματοποιηση.μερος της διαδικασιας ειναι ..αλλα θελω απλα να φυγει...βαρεθηκα κ εχω αρχισει κ τα παιρνω κραναρα!ελεος πια! με βαρεθηκα...

----------


## tg1

Τοτε θα πρεπει να μειωσεις το αγχος σου, δες το γι αυτο που ειναι μια κλιμακωτη αντιδραση η οποια θελει το χρονο της απο την εξαρση μεχρι να ξεσπασει εντελως,τπτ παραπανω. Ευτυχως ή δυστυχως καποιοι απο μας αντιδρουν ετσι στο εντονο αγχος,αλλοι βγαζουν σπυρια κ αλλοι χειροτερα.. θα φυγει μην πτοεισαι, χρειαζεται να το δεις απο αλλη ματια

----------


## anxious4ever

> Θα φυγει κ παλι μην ανησυχεις,αλλωστε ειμαστε εμπειρες πλεον ετσι δεν ειναι?:)


εσυ τι διαγνωση εχεις?

----------


## 66psy

> Και να σου συμβαίνει και όταν είσαι έξω με παρέα και να νιώθεις πως δεν είσαι εσύ αυτός που λέει αυτά που λέει, να ακούς τον εαυτό σου να μιλάει λες και είναι ένα άτομο άλλο από εσένα και εσύ παρατηρητής...
> *Και για αυτό δεν υπάρχει και θεραπεία* από όσο ξέρω...


και γω αυτο ξερω..
δλδ θεραπεια φαρμακευτικη και ψυχοθεραπεια για το αγχος γενικοτερα..
και απο την αλλη η μονη λυση γι αυτο ειναι να μην το σκεφτομαστε...
οταν παει να συμβει και δεν του δινω σημασια ελαχιστοποιειται και φευγει..
αλλα για να το μαθεις αυτο (δλδ να μην το σκεφτεσαι) νομιζω θελει χρονο... να εξοικειωθεις μ αυτο και να μαθεις να μην το φοβασαι δλδ.. σε εμενα αυτο συνεβη

----------


## 66psy

υπομονη μπουμ! φαση ειναι και θα περασει..
συνηθισμενα τα βουνα!!

θετικη σκεψη και εστιασε σε πραγματα που σε χαροποιουν... δες την ζωη χαλαρα!!

δεν ειναι ευκολο.. ολοι οι αγχωδεις το ξερουμε απο πρωτο χερι...αλλα ειναι η μονη λυση...

ετσι ειναι αυτα.. ολοι εχουμε τα πανω μας και τα κατω μας... υπομονη και θα αντεξουμε!

----------


## tg1

> εσυ τι διαγνωση εχεις?


Ελα ντε?τι διαγνωση?εμπλεξα με ανικανους γιατρους,μονη μου την εκανα την διαγνωση αφου κοντεψα να τρελαθω μιας κ νομιζα οτι ημουν η μοναδικη στο κοσμο!τωρα ξερω πως εχω dp dr απο τις οποιες εχω τον φοβο της υπαρξης μου κ του περιβαλλοντος μου

----------


## anxious4ever

παιδια κακα τα ψεμματα..αν κανουμε θετικες σκεψεις τοτε δνε υπαρχει στρες κ αφου δεν υπαρχει στρες δεν υπαρχει κ αποπραγματοποιηση..εγω δεν νιωθω τον εαυτο μου σαν να μιλαει αλλος...απλα δεν νιωθω οικειο το περιβαλλον μου..σαν αμνησια ενα πραμα..δεν εχω νιωσει ποτε σα να μαι καποια αλλη.
οχι...
θελει καθοδηγηση ολο αυτο..μονοι μας δεν μπορουμε..χρειαζομαστε βοηθεια..φαρμακακι...κ ολα καλα..
πανικοβαλλομαι τοσο οταν μου συμβαινει...που νιωθω τρελλη.
ειναι απλο..οταν ηρεμησω κ νιωσω καλα θα φυγει κ αυτο..θα απολαμβανω παλι την ζωη.
το ladose δεν θα το κοψω ποτε στην ζωη μου.αυτο αποφασισα..κ χεστηκα..δεν προκειται ποτε μα ποτε να αφησω τον εαυτο μου ακαλυπτο.
κ θα ξεκινησω συμπεριφοριστικη..ο.τι πιο οικονομικο μπορεσω να βρω..βρηκα με 35 ευρω. θα πηγαινω 2 φορες για να μην δινω πολλα.τι να κανω?τι αλλο να κανω?
απλα νιωθω ατομο με ειδικες αναγκες πλεον..κ αυτο με θλιβει..αυτη η διαφορετικοτητα..αν κ ξερω οτι γυρω μου πολλοι εχουμε τετοια προβληματα..γιατι ρε παιδια?
βλεπω αλλους τωρα κ τους ζηλευω..κ γω καλα ημουν για κανα χρονο..καλα..τα χα βαλει σε μια ταξη..τωρα παλι πισογυρισμα..τα ιδια κ τα ιδια λεω το ξερω..αλλα οκ...

----------


## tg1

Χρειαζεται να το δεις απο μια αλλη οψη, καθε φορα που εχεις συμπτωμα να λες οκ ειναι απο την αποπραγματοποιηση,θα φυγει η εξαρση συντομα. Ειναι αποδεδειγμενο αλλωστε!

----------


## anxious4ever

ναι....τωρα κλαιω..οκ.μου το γυρναει σε καταθλιψαρα..οκ κλασσικα εικονογραφημενα..ατιμο πραμα!
μακαρι να μην ειχα ερθει στην ζωη...μακαρι ! να μην ειχα γεννηθει...η να με κοψει ενα αυτοκινητο να τελειωνει αυτος ο απειρος πονος πια.

----------


## anxious4ever

στο καλο ..παντα αναρωτιεμαι..ημουν 1 χρονο καλα κανονικα με το λαντοζ...τωρα ειμαι ετσι..τελικα μηπως ειμαι διπολικη χωρις μανια??χααχ
γιατι εγω δεν κανω μανια..ειμαι πολυ σταθερη..κ ηρεμη οταν ειμαι καλα..απλα ηρεμη κ ορεξη για ζωη..αλλα κανονικα χωρις μανια.
για να εισαι διπολικος προυποθετει μανια?

----------


## tg1

> στο καλο ..παντα αναρωτιεμαι..ημουν 1 χρονο καλα κανονικα με το λαντοζ...τωρα ειμαι ετσι..τελικα μηπως ειμαι διπολικη χωρις μανια??χααχ
> γιατι εγω δεν κανω μανια..ειμαι πολυ σταθερη..κ ηρεμη οταν ειμαι καλα..απλα ηρεμη κ ορεξη για ζωη..αλλα κανονικα χωρις μανια.
> για να εισαι διπολικος προυποθετει μανια?


Δε γνωριζω η αληθεια ειναι, παντως το οτι ακολουθει καταθλιψη μετα απο dp dr ειναι στανταρ!δε φτανουν μονο τα χαπια, χρειαζεσαι κ στηριξη, κ χρονο για να επανελθεις

----------


## 66psy

μην κολλας σε ετικες μπουμ! και να εισαι και να μην εισαι τι σημασια εχει? τι θα αλλαξει? αυτο που πρεπει να σε απασχολει τωρα ειναι βρεις τροπους αντιμετωπισης οχι ονομασιες.! 
αλλαξετο τροπο σκεψης σου και αναθεωρησε την ζωη.. σε μενα αυτο συνεβη και ειδα διαφορα... 
αν και γενικως πιστευω πως τα σκαμπανευασματα ειναι μεσα στο παιχνιδι των ψυχικων διαταραχων...

----------


## ΣονγκΧουά

> ναι....τωρα κλαιω..οκ.μου το γυρναει σε καταθλιψαρα..οκ κλασσικα εικονογραφημενα..ατιμο πραμα!
> μακαρι να μην ειχα ερθει στην ζωη...μακαρι ! να μην ειχα γεννηθει...η να με κοψει ενα αυτοκινητο να τελειωνει αυτος ο απειρος πονος πια.



Μην είσαι τόσο σκληρή με τον εαυτό σου. Σε καταλαβαίνω γιατί νιώθεις απογοήτευση, αλλά μην ξεχνάς ότι σχεδόν κανείς δεν είναι απόλυτα υγιείς.... Κράτα γερά, είναι μία δύσκολη περίοδος σκέψου μόνο ότι θα επανέλθεις...αλλά αλίμονο μην τα βάζεις με τον εαυτό σου, αντιθέτως χαλάρωσε και πες "δεν βαριέσαι, εχω και εγω τα προβληματακια μου δε θα σκάσω κιόλας"

Υπομονή και μην το αντιμετώπιζεις σαν να ήρθε το τέλος του κόσμου! ψυχραμία...

----------


## ΣονγκΧουά

> Μην είσαι τόσο σκληρή με τον εαυτό σου. Σε καταλαβαίνω γιατί νιώθεις απογοήτευση, αλλά μην ξεχνάς ότι σχεδόν κανείς δεν είναι απόλυτα υγιείς.... Κράτα γερά, είναι μία δύσκολη περίοδος σκέψου μόνο ότι θα επανέλθεις...αλλά αλίμονο μην τα βάζεις με τον εαυτό σου, αντιθέτως χαλάρωσε και πες "δεν βαριέσαι, εχω και εγω τα προβληματακια μου δε θα σκάσω κιόλας"
> 
> Υπομονή και μην το αντιμετώπιζεις σαν να ήρθε το τέλος του κόσμου! ψυχραμία...


διόρθωση γιατί είμαι και είμαι και βιαστική όταν γραφω
*υγιής

----------


## panagiwtis23

> ναι....τωρα κλαιω..οκ.μου το γυρναει σε καταθλιψαρα..οκ κλασσικα εικονογραφημενα..ατιμο πραμα!
> μακαρι να μην ειχα ερθει στην ζωη...μακαρι ! να μην ειχα γεννηθει...η να με κοψει ενα αυτοκινητο να τελειωνει αυτος ο απειρος πονος πια.


Κλασικά άμα έχεις ροπή προς κατάθλιψη το παραμικρό σε ρίχνει αμέσως ξανά πίσω.
Γιαυτό εμείς που έχουμε δύο και τρεις εξάρσεις κατάθλιψης ίσως δεν πρέπει να μένουμε ποτέ χωρίς αντικαταθλιπτικά.

Κάθε φορά λέω μα έχουν παρενέργειες και αποφεύγω να πάω να πάρω πάλι και όμως χωρίς αυτά δε ζω καθόλου απλά σέρνομαι και κάνω τα απολύτως απαραίτητα και μετά κατάθλιψη πάλι...

Boom to ladose το έκοψες δηλαδή και ξαναέπεσες ή πέφτεις σε κατάθλιψη και με αυτό;
Και επειδή το cipralex μου είχε κάτσει λίγο βαρύ από αποψη παρενεργειών αλήθεια το ladose βοηθάει εξίσου και στην αγχώδη με κρίσεις πανικού ή κανει μόνο για κατάθλιψη;

----------


## anxious4ever

το ladose κανει κ για το στρες κ για την ΙΔΨ.. αν εχεις..
με ειχε βοηθησει πολυ..ομως η υποτροπη που εκανα τωρα εγινε επειδη υπηρξε κ καποιο ασχημο γεγονος...δεν ηταν στα καλα καθουμενα..

----------


## Johnc

Είχα αποπραγματοποίηση απο τα 15 μου και σήμερα είμαι 23.Σταμάτησε πριν 1 χρόνο.Δεν ξέρω πώς σταμάτησε απλά σταμάτησε απο μόνη της να υπάρχει.Ίσως πρέπει να καταλάβουμε πως τελικά δεν τα βλέπουμε όλα σαν ψεύτικα-όνειρο αλλα αυτή είναι η πραγματικότητα.

----------


## kapamaru!!

Εγω εχω πεντε χρονια!!!σκεφτειτε οτι ειναι η αποπραγματοποιηση το προφυλακτικο μας!!! ;) μας προστατευει απο τν πονο

----------


## μανμαν

> εχω πολυ στρες...παιδια πολυ στρες! χρειαζομαι βοηθεια! ξυπναω με σκεψεις κ τρεμω..εχασα παλι κιλα..εχω γινει πετσι κ κοκκαλο.
> τι να κανω?λεφτα δεν εχω..το λαντοζ δεν το χω κοψει...πηρα γιατρο κ μου πε να συνεχισω..φαση ειναι θα περασει.
> αλλα παιδια ΒΟΗΘΕΙΑ! φοβαμαι πολυ! βοηθεια! ψαχνω να βρω δημοσιο φορεα για ψυχοθεραπεια..θελω να πεθανω..δεν αντεχω αλλο πια.
> ολα καλα ηταν..τα χα βαλει σε μια σειρα ..τωρα ξαναμαν τα ιδια..που σημαινει οτι απλα καλυψα το προβλημα.
> θεε μου βοηθησε μου..δωσε μου δυναμη..να αντεξω κ αυτο το χτυπημα..


Βοομ κατσε κ ηρεμησε ολα ξεκινανε απτις αρνητικες σκεψεις ξεκινα με θετικες κ να μη σε νοιαζει τι θα πει ο καθε μαλακας σημασια εχει εσυ να εχεις μια ηρεμη ζωη δεστο σαν ασκηση καθημερινη κανε μαλακιες με θρασος που δε φανταζοσουν καν οτι θα μπορουσες για μια ωρα καθε μερα κ θ δεις θαρχισεις να χαμογελας ξανα

----------


## Chronic Derealization Dis

@tg1 , επισκέπτομαι ψυχολόγους/ψυχιάτρους εδώ και 5 χρόνια. Συνεχώς τους περιέγραφα τα συμπτώματά μου τόσο κατατοπιστικά που μάλλον το πιθανότερο είναι να ήταν άπειροι και πολλοί από αυτούς ανίκανοι κι επικίνδυνοι γιατροί. Όλες τις διαγνώσεις μού τις έδωσαν, ποτέ όμως δεν ένιωσα πως καταλαβαίνουν για τι πράγμα τους μιλάω. Μετά από συνεχή αναζήτηση σε βιβλία και διαδίκτυο, έμαθα πως πάσχω από Διαταραχή Αποπραγματοποίησης, πράγμα που μου επιβεβαίωσε και ο τωρινός μου ψυχίατρος.

----------


## Chronic Derealization Dis

Είναι ένα ιδιαίτερο κομμάτι του εαυτού μας, από το οποίο ενδέχεται να μην απαλλαχθούμε τελείως, αλλά αυτό σε καμία περίπτωση δεν σημαίνει πως δεν μπορούμε να είμαστε χαρούμενα και λειτουργικά άτομα. Η βελτίωση, με τα μέσα που ταιριάζουν στον κάθε άνθρωπο ξεχωριστά, μπορεί να είναι πέρα των προσδοκιών.

----------


## Sotosmagas12345

Ακριβώς το ίδιο. Είναι από τα λίγα ψυχικά νοσήματα που έχεις το θάρρος να αποκαλύψεις γρήγορα!

----------


## xristoforos28

> @tg1 , επισκέπτομαι ψυχολόγους/ψυχιάτρους εδώ και 5 χρόνια. Συνεχώς τους περιέγραφα τα συμπτώματά μου τόσο κατατοπιστικά που μάλλον το πιθανότερο είναι να ήταν άπειροι και πολλοί από αυτούς ανίκανοι κι επικίνδυνοι γιατροί. Όλες τις διαγνώσεις μού τις έδωσαν, ποτέ όμως δεν ένιωσα πως καταλαβαίνουν για τι πράγμα τους μιλάω. Μετά από συνεχή αναζήτηση σε βιβλία και διαδίκτυο, έμαθα πως πάσχω από Διαταραχή Αποπραγματοποίησης, πράγμα που μου επιβεβαίωσε και ο τωρινός μου ψυχίατρος.


Γεια..ποια ακριβως ειχες απο συμπτωματα; και εγω νομιζω αυτο εχω αποπροσωποιηση..και ενας γιατρος απο τους πολλους που πηγα με διεγνωσε με αυτο ενω οι αλλοι με λενε γαδ και καταθλιψη..

Εστάλη από SM-A600FN στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## GeorgeGr1

Δε ξερω αν το εχω νοιωσει αυτο που λετε, αλλα μου θυμιζει 2-3 φορες μικρος που για λιγα δευτερολεπτα εβλεπα το χερι μου σαν ξένο. Το κούνουσα εγω δηλαδη οπως ηθελα αλλα το εβλεπα περιεργα σαν ξένο πραγμα, ισως και το περιβαλλον γενικα αλλα δε το θυμαμαι κσλα. Παιζει να ηταν αυτο καποια μίνι αποπραγματοποιηση;

----------


## DiSI

Καλησπέρα και πάλι παιδιά... 
είχα πει για το αγόρι μου ότι με έπιανε αποπροσωποιηση, δλδ τον έβλεπα και έλεγα ποιος είναι τώρα και πώς υπάρχει τι νιώθει τι μου είναι κλπ.. τώρα με έπιασε με την αδερφή μου, το ίδιο έντονα, το ίδιο τρομακτικά... νιώθω ότι δεν την αναγνωρίζω (προφανώς λέω το όνομα της) αλλά λέω τώρα τι μου είναι πως υπάρχει κλπ ... παιδιά το παθαίνει κανεις;

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

το βρισκω αναποφεκτο θεμα ολων εδω οταν δε βγαζει νοημα ο εαυτος τους και πλαθουν ενα αλλο

----------


## Liakos123

Εγώ το παθαίνω συχνά δεν μπορώ να περιγράψω ακριβώς αυτό που νιώθω σαν να μην υπάρχω σαν να τα βλέπω όλα σφαιρικά και μερικές φορές μου φαίνονται όλα σαν περίεργα ψεύτικα δεν ξέρω πως να το πω πχ βλέπω τα αμάξια και λέω τι είναι αυτά ενώ καταβαθως ξέρω ότι είναι αμάξια 
Επίσης έχω και πολύ άγχος όλη μέρα σχεδόν . Ταχυκαρδία απτό πρωί μέχρι να κοιμηθώ και τα χέρια μου ιδρωμένα

----------


## DiSI

Σε πιάνει κ με δικούς σου ανθρώπους;

----------


## peter84

Ναι Παναγιώτη είναι σύμπτωμα ακραίας εξάντλησης του νευρικού συστήματος μετά από μεγάλη περίοδο στρες , βοηθάει όπως έγραψα κ στο άλλο thread θεραπεία reiki π ξεμπλοκάρει αυτή τη θόλωση σε ένα βαθμό κ μετά πρέπει να είσαι σε ήρεμη καθημερινότητα. και οι βιταμίνες γι το νευρικό σύστημα της lanes το Bright Mind

----------


## peter84

> Και εγώ το παθαίνω αλλά κρατάει πάντα λίγα λεπτά και μέγιστο να χε κρατήσει 2-3 μέρες.
> Όταν το παθαίνω για λίγα λεπτά είναι πολύ έντονο.
> Δεν ξέρω ακριβώς δεν περιγράφεται κιόλας ακριβώς λες και δεν το ζω εγώ και δεν είμαι εγώ και δεν μπορώ να ελέγξω και εμένα.
> Λες και το σώμα μου έχει μπει στον αυτόματο εγώ έχω βγει από αυτό και παρακολουθώ απο μακριάααα...
> 
> Απαίσιο συναίσθημα


Ναι Παναγιώτη είναι σύμπτωμα ακραίας εξάντλησης του νευρικού συστήματος μετά από μεγάλη περίοδο στρες , βοηθάει όπως έγραψα κ στο άλλο thread θεραπεία reiki π ξεμπλοκάρει αυτή τη θόλωση σε ένα βαθμό κ μετά πρέπει να είσαι σε ήρεμη καθημερινότητα. και οι βιταμίνες γι το νευρικό σύστημα της lanes το Bright Mind

----------


## renia77

καταφέρατε να το ξεπεράστε??

----------

